

Web 3.0 will be the "always-logged-in internet" - brianr
http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2008/03/web-30-isnt-the.html

======
joshsharp
Although I've used the term myself, I'm coming around to the point of view
that there won't be any "web 3.0" that is "about" any one thing. OpenID/data
portability, semantics, the mobile web... there are too many developments that
could "be" the next iteration of the web. I'd really like it if the
mobile/location-contextual web became the next collective web explosion, but I
don't think any one thing will dominate.

